# Batch of Sierra style Laser Cut Basket Weave Inlaid Pen Blanks



## Ken Wines (Apr 15, 2017)

A batch of Sierra style basket weaves The woods are as follows: skeleton - ipe, basket weave inlays - maple and cherry. There are 38 inlays in each blank.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 15, 2017)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Curly (Apr 15, 2017)

Amazing how much they remind me of those finger traps I played with as a kid.


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Apr 15, 2017)

After seeing your blanks firsthand in Ohio, you never cease to amaze me!!! Great!!!


----------



## Ken Wines (Apr 16, 2017)

luckyscroller788 said:


> After seeing your blanks firsthand in Ohio, you never cease to amaze me!!! Great!!!


Thanks,  it was a pleasure to meet you at the MPG.


----------



## mark james (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful work Ken!

I do hope you keep posting here as I appreciate your work.  I'm not in the market for CNC, but boy can I admire!


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 16, 2017)

Another fantastic blank.

I am amazed at some of the talent here in the IAP.


----------

